# Louie house of shrimp



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Set up.........
Tank 40 litres
Lighting 24 w pll
Substrate aqualit + gravel inert
Ferts + Co2 --> NO
Filter 250 l/h "backpack"

flora:
Taxiphyllum sp. "Peacock" ??? is posible, I am student it.
Taxiphyllum Barbieri - Java moss
Taxiphyllum sp. Flame moss
Vesicularia montagnei - Christmas Moss
Fissidens sp. Fontanus
Mini pellia
Tortula ruralis
Monosolenium tenerum
Alga : Cladophora
Limnobium laevigatum
Fauna
Caridinas maculatas........ red and black

Image, the aqua have 30 days old.








Regards


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! nice tank! 
40L? it looks much bigger


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very very nice. Can we get a list of shrimp?


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes.....

Crystal red shrimp y Crystal black shrimp

















Regards


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful shrimp and moss. What kind of moss is that? Star moss (concrete moss)? Looks great!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You have a really nice tank. Mosses are one of my favorites. 

What kind of moss is that in the 2nd px with the Crystal Black Shrimp? It does look like what I have heard called star moss. I thought star moss was NOT aquatic. This certainly does look like it's growing well.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a great low maintenance setup. Like the effect of the Limnobium.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> It does look like what I have heard called star moss. I thought star moss was NOT aquatic.


I have been growing it for 6 months now, I think higher Alk. is the trick with it, still it grows very slowly. Maybe Reca has some advice...


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

Those must be some happy shrimps.


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, it is Starmoss or Tortula ruralis.....








I hope explicate .......

Starmoss arrived from Malasia with little health uke: but every day it recuperate 

Very little time in aquarium, 30 days but to improve, grows very slowly but grow.....

I read that it isn´t an aquatic moss but I have friends that maintain it since one year.

The shrimps are happys walking and eating starmoss, it is very important for me :wink:

We´ll see evolution 

Regards


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

Beautiful moss!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm interested to hear what your parameters are.. 
pH, Temp, Light, C02, ect..
also is the star moss in direct light?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

¡¡ COJONUDO Reca !!

(beautiful in english)


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucky, my star moss just wilted away. 

Nice tanks!


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> I'm interested to hear what your parameters are..
> pH, Temp, Light, C02, ect..
> also is the star moss in direct light?


I know these parameters.....
Ph --> 6,4 - 6,6
Temp --> 24 ºC
Light --> 24 w to 40 litres
Co2 and other fertilizes --> No.
Change of water --> 5 liter two times weekly.

Star moss no direct light, for the time being it grow slowly.

Regards.


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

I've tried Star Moss on several occasions but fail miserably. Looking at your beautiful photo of it, I'm tempted to give it another try.


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Update





































Add on







Too many rating for little aqua 

Regards


----------

